

ShowHN: We tried to raise the bar with this guide to running giveaways - stevenkovar
http://www.viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-guide/?hackernews

======
AdamGlass
There is extensive law covering sweepstakes -- often specific to country and
state. Does ViralSweep guide me through the process of ensuring that my
sweepstakes remains within those legal constraints?

~~~
stevenkovar
At the moment, we supply a template for sweepstakes run in the USA and Canada
under a certain prize value ($5,000; otherwise the promotion needs to be
registered in several states). Sweepstakes law, as you said, is extensive so
we're taking our time to ensure we handle it in the proper manner before
offering global advisement.

